# 77designz_freesolo_Kettenführung



## cycleman (10. August 2007)

...........passt an nahezu jedes bike.....NUR leider nicht an die ALUTECH hardride freeride, denn da müsst ihr zur pfeile greifen und ein stück wegpfeilen.
schon peinlich wenn die auseigene führung nicht an die eigenen bikes passt.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (10. August 2007)

hi,

könntest du das vielleicht präzisieren, evtl mit bilder, was nich passt? das wäre nett

grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (10. August 2007)

cycleman schrieb:


> ...........denn da müsst ihr zur pfeile greifen und ein stück wegpfeilen.



Nur Pfeile oder auch den Bogen


----------



## mani.r (11. August 2007)

musste an der e13 auch pfeilen äh feilen. das schmerzt schon bei teueren komponenten aber gehört dazu. sonst wäre es ja langweilig.


----------



## cycleman (13. August 2007)

@ piefke:  Nur Pfeile oder auch den Bogen.............

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.
also merke! auch du darfst ihn behalten;-)


----------



## Piefke (13. August 2007)

cycleman schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.



Wer die Rechtschreibung beherrscht auch 
Pfeile = Mehrzahl von Pfeil und wird mittels Bogen verschossen
Feile = Metallbearbeitungsgerät


----------



## cycleman (14. August 2007)

@piefke: es mag sein das ich mich da verschrieben habe und das du offentsichtlich der rechtschreibung mächtig bist, nur zum thema trägt das recht wenig bei. konstruktives ist hier gefragt!!


----------



## ewoq (14. August 2007)

poste doch mal bilder


----------



## Downhillrider (6. September 2007)

hey cycleman, hab dir ne Mail geschrieben...
mfg
stefan

77designz.com


----------



## Elfriede (9. Februar 2008)

Passt die Führung denn nun an den Keiler und gibts Bilder davon?


----------



## Loki87 (9. Februar 2008)

das stimmt doch überhaupt nicht -.-
du musst nur unterlegscheiben zwischen iscg-aufnahme und führung machen (1mm stark), dann passt das wunderbar, ich habs so auch an meinem bike.

Gruß Marina

edit: freund war noch angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (10. Februar 2008)

Bei mir wirds z.B. mit der Boxguide sehr eng, da meine Diaboluskurbel nach innen sehr ausladend ist (trotz abgeschraubter Aufnahme für das dritte Blatt). 
Ich hab vielleicht 2-3mm Abstand. Mit Unterlegscheiben kollidiert die Kurbel mit den Schrauben der Aufnahme.

Ich will mal Fotos von einer verbauten 77 Führung sehen.


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (11. Februar 2008)

ich habe an meinem Keiler auch die 77 mit ner Diaboluskurbel verbaut, ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Marina (11. Februar 2008)

höh, post ging nich rein, naja, dann nochmal^^

ich kann ende der woche n paar bilder machen, meine schwiegermama hat die cam mit im urlaub.


----------



## Marina (17. Februar 2008)

soooooo, bilder von einer montierten Freesolo (wie gesagt zwischen ISCG-Aufnahme und Grundplatte mit mitgeliefertem Adapter jeweils eine 1mm Unterlegscheibe):






















jetz überzeugt, dass es passt? 

edit: boah hab ich geile hausschuhe


----------



## Korbinator (7. Juli 2008)

Marina schrieb:


> edit: boah hab ich geile hausschuhe



Fluffisch...


----------

